#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Voor iedereen

## Amatullah

Beste Mara,

Je vriendin laten afdwalen van haar geloof betekent niet letterlijk dat je haar alcohol moet aanbieden het kan ook op andere manieren waarvan jij bijv niet bewust van bent. En mensen of boedda : als iemand je advies geeft of je probeert te helpen is dat in naam van Allah fi sabieli Allah dus dan moet je niet zeggen 'wat heb jij ermee te maken'dat vind ik geen respect voor iemand die je wil helpen. Wat betreft ssouraya, ga zo door meid!!!


 :knipoog:

----------

